# Platte zu lahm



## interface (10. April 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein Prob meine neue Hitachi Platte mit 60GB IC35L060Avv207-0 kommt mir zu lahm vor.
Habe Bios update und defragmentiert.
Programme laufen im Hintergrund nur Norton IS und NAV.
Windows hat so 30 Prozesse laufen mit 20% CPU Auslastung ist ein 2,5GHz mit 512MB DDR CL2.
Habe auch paar Benchmarksprogs getestet und das teil liest und schreibt mit 10MB.
Was kann ich den noch checken damit es besser und schneller läuft ?
thx


----------



## Heavenly (10. April 2004)

Das wird nicht viel mit deiner Platte zu tun haben, sondern eher mit deinem System insgesamt.

Und bei dem Norton Kram den du da laufen hast wundert mich das nicht wenn das System langsam ist.
NAV bremst alles dermaßen aus das man es eigentlich garnicht benutzen kann *kopfschüttel*
Ich würde lieber ein bisschen drauf achten was ich öffne und Norton nur für gelegentliche Systemchecks installiert lassen aber es halt nicht immer im Hintergrund wachen lassen, das zieht wirklich arg Performance.
Wies mit NIS weiß ich nicht.
Auf jeden Fall wird das ein wichtiger Posten sein uns des weiteren solltest du mal in die Verwaltung unter Dienste gehn und schauen was du dort deaktivieren kannst, da Windows nämlich viele unnötige Dienste startet.


----------



## interface (10. April 2004)

*Thx*

Danke erstmal das mit dem Nortokram hast klar recht bremst auf jedenfall.
Brauch nur das Zeug da ich ständig online bin.
Was bei mir immer für Viren in emails oder Hackversuche gemeldet werden ist brutal.
Finde nur das das lesen mit und schreiben der Platte mit je 10MB/sec zuwenig ist.
Wenn ich z.Bsp. eine volle CD auf die Platte haue dauert dies so 20min bei meinen anderen 5min das kann doch auch nicht stimmen.

Bis dann


----------



## Heavenly (10. April 2004)

Ja das stimmt, da haut etwas nicht hin.
Schau nochmal in deinem Bios, da dürften sich einige Einstellungen für den ganzen IDE Kram befinden, einfach mal alles durchforsten.
Vielleicht ist ja im Bios der DMA Modus deaktiviert?  Dürfte sich "IDE DMA Mode" nennen und/oder "IDE DMA Transfer". Ist zwar unwarscheinlich das das von allein deaktiviert ist aber man weiß ja nie...

Und schau mal in den Eigenschaften deiner Platte ob der Schreibcache aktiviert ist,  sollt aber auch standardmäßig ein Häkchen sein schon.


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Und schau ob das Akustikmanagment aktiviert ist, denn dann arbeitet die Platte langsamer aber leise. 

Und die 20% CPU auslastung beim idlen (nichtstun) ist auch ein bisschen seeeehr viel. Vor allem mit einem 2,5 Ghz Prozessor. Ich hab ca. 40 Prozesse am laufen, die nichts mit Windows zu tun haben und brauche 2-3% CPU. Das aber auch nur weil der dämliche IE so viel zieht. Ausserdem laufen noch McAfee, Winamp, Mozilla Firebird, Netlimiter, Apache Webserver. Ich hab Athlon 3200+.

Und schau das deine HDD Master ist und auch am Primären Channel klemmt!

@ Heavenly:
Der DMA-Modus kann im Bios nicht deaktiviert sein, da er ja mit einer anderen Platte diese Probleme nicht hat.


MfG, DSARAB


----------

